# Air compressor



## Elessar_ (Jul 25, 2021)

I recently acquired an air compressor and have been trying to restore it, I believe its a Cosmo air 2 horse mini. It's missing the outlet pipes and gauges, which I have found, however they all seem to be ones that screw on and this compressor only has an odd sized, male, quick release component. I was hoping someone on this forum with better knowledge could point me in the right direction for finding this mysterious part. Apologies if this is incorrect in any way as I'm new to this forum.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a few more pix for us
pull back for a whole unit pix as well.


----------



## WandaRobertson (Aug 8, 2021)

I've never seen this before.


----------



## gmajacon (Oct 12, 2021)

If the crank mechanism fails, it must be disassembled, and the crank hole must be rebuilt. A new thread is cut, taking into account that the motor shaft rotates counterclockwise. 

It's necessary to unscrew fixing bolts on the front cover of the compressor and with a return hammer to remove guide pins. After that, it is necessary to screw in guide pins and on them to move away from the front cover of the compressor. The oil pump should then be removed and the oil filter removed and replaced. Maybe the guys at Major Cooling & Heating | Willersey | Refrigeration AC and Plumbing can help you. Try contacting them


----------

